# Wii Cover Downloader for Cfg-Loader



## r3lay (Dec 10, 2009)

Wii Cover Downloader
*v1.1 released 23/7/2010*

Download covers for use with usb loaders:
Choose to load your wbfs folder or select games from the wiitdb.com titles.txt.
Download single covers for 2d,3d,disc,customdisc, full and fullHQ, or download all avaiable covers for selected game.
Download all covers for all available games.
Check availablilty of covers before downloading.
Choose which language to search covers for.
Right-click on game to open corresponding page on wiitdb.com
*Download wiiware images for use with triiforce

I decided to use seperate folders for every cover type, so you get:
2D
3D
disc
disccustom
full
fullhq

easier to manage this way.



Spoiler



Cover folder layout:
























Download:


Spoiler



I accept no responsibility if this software blows your house up, or turns your pc into a mac.


link deleted until fixed

*Without lustar and all the contributors to http://wiitdb.com this app wouldnt exist so thanks to the wiitdb team.*

Huge thanks to cambric for your help.


----------



## XFlak (Dec 10, 2009)

awesome! I think I have all the covers for my games, but this looks like it could save me some time if I ever encounter one that gives me trouble!

thanks!


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Dec 10, 2009)

this is really useful, as i have no internet connection on the wii


----------



## Elfish (Dec 10, 2009)

oi this is cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thx


----------



## ricako (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice will give this one a try


----------



## cambric (Dec 10, 2009)

Very interesting idea, this tool was really missing.... not all people have a wii connected to internet and this apps solves their problem in a great way.

This apps is so interesting that deserves to receive all of the possible comments or ideas for further improvements....
This are my two cents ideas:

1) allow the feature to select the prioritary contry of the covers to be downloaded first.... 
as an example, if "FR" is chosen then  the France covers are first downloaded from WiiTDB, if they are missing the choice goes to the EN ones...

2) allow the option to first download HQ fullcovers and if they are missing to download the standard fullcovers

3) allow the possibility to download the covers related not to the directories present in usb:/wbfs/  but related to the id_games present in a txt file or copy/pasted in the app...
this could allow the people to download the covers even if the external usb HD is not connected to the PC but is still in the wii... this could allow also the people to download covers of games not present in the wbfs directory...

Thanks for this very good piece of software and sincere compliments for the idea...

Cambo


----------



## r3lay (Dec 10, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1) allow the feature to select the prioritary contry of the covers to be downloaded first....
> as an example, if "FR" is chosen then  the France covers are first downloaded from WiiTDB, if they are missing the choice goes to the EN ones...
> It makes senses to have this option.Will add.
> 
> ...


Why would you want the cover if you haven't got the game?, but i can add a option to input a game id( or game title?) and then choose to download the covers for that game.

Thanks for the comments guys(or gals).


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 10, 2009)

Great tool now time to start downloading


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 10, 2009)

Absolutely loving the idea of this application.

I'd also like the option to allow downloads for non wbfs folder games, possibly using titles.txt?

I havent yet moved from wbfs partition to fat32 partition, so it isnt because I wish to download covers for games I do not have, but simply for games I do not have on a FAT32 drive.

Thank you for creating this.


----------



## cambric (Dec 10, 2009)

r3lay said:
			
		

> Why would you want the cover if you haven't got the game?, but i can add a option to input a game id( or game title?) and then choose to download the covers for that game.


Just because people can have a wbfs drive connected to the wii, or may just want to download covers for games they are going to backup in the future...

The better idea is the one by fluffykiwi, that is to download the covers by using the file titles.txt ....

Thanks for this extremely useful tool


----------



## lixoman100 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you very much for this tool, I found myself in need of this kind of program.

I was wondering if you could add two features:
1 - Download all missing; a single button instead of having to click on all four "missing" buttons and waiting in between
2 - Detect .ISO files in addition to .WBFS. Some of us are switching to .isos since some loaders have been adding support to that. I was able to work around this by renaming all my .iso to .wbfs for the downloader to detect my games.

I'd also like to reiterate the other suggestions regarding allowing us to choose which order to look for the languages and to download HQ full covers if available.


Thank you once again for the tool.


----------



## r3lay (Dec 15, 2009)

lixoman100 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for this tool, I found myself in need of this kind of program.
> 
> I was wondering if you could add two features:
> 1 - Download all missing; a single button instead of having to click on all four "missing" buttons and waiting in between
> ...



Thanks for comments.

Detecting Iso's will be in the next release.
Downloading customdisc images and HQ full covers, choosing the language has already been added.
Need to add the 'download all missing' feature.


----------



## sfingolipido (Dec 27, 2009)

Great work, only 2 questions:

1- Why i cant download covers from spanish language? I only can download 2d and 3d and no always.
2- Can you made that we dowload all covers at same time?

Sorry for my english.


----------



## r3lay (Dec 27, 2009)

sfingolipido said:
			
		

> Great work, only 2 questions:
> 
> 1- Why i cant download covers from spanish language? I only can download 2d and 3d and no always.
> 2- Can you made that we dowload all covers at same time?
> ...


1.Which game specifically can you not download the spanish cover for, a quick search on wiitdb.com show that ES covers are limited in appearance.
2.Download every cover for all games that are in the wbfs folder or for _*every*_ game?


----------



## Hellow (Dec 27, 2009)

ive tried searching the AU stuff using this, and it cant find anything not 1, and the same appears to happen with every other region? whats going on?, when ever i click check all, i get red check buttons under everything? im using the titles.txt feature.


----------



## sfingolipido (Dec 27, 2009)

r3lay said:
			
		

> 2.Download every cover for all games that are in the wbfs folder or for _*every*_ game?
> For all games in the WBFS folder.
> 
> QUOTE(r3lay @ Dec 27 2009, 03:53 AM) 1.Which game specifically can you not download the spanish cover for, a quick search on wiitdb.com show that ES covers are limited in appearance.


Can you add to this tool another sites to search covers like www.wiiboxart.com?

Thanks for answer.


----------



## r3lay (Dec 27, 2009)

Hellow said:
			
		

> ive tried searching the AU stuff using this, and it cant find anything not 1, and the same appears to happen with every other region? whats going on?, when ever i click check all, i get red check buttons under everything? im using the titles.txt feature.
> 
> Quick test with R8PP01 - Super Paper Mario, gets me two covers for AU,
> 
> ...



I'll add the get all feature soon, i may add searching from other sites later.


----------



## Hellow (Dec 27, 2009)

r3lay said:
			
		

> Hellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




for some reason, now i can download some but when i do they are 0bytes


----------



## r3lay (Dec 27, 2009)

im sorry but im not getting that problem, anyone else getting 0 byte size files?


----------



## Hellow (Dec 28, 2009)

i tried to download the super paper mario ones but still they are 0 bytes


----------



## outcast22 (Jan 28, 2010)

Might be a silly question but do ALL the images supposed to show up as 007 Quantum of Solace cuz mine are?


----------



## Chrnosclock (Feb 2, 2010)

Is it possible to download ALL at once? Doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## djtaz (Feb 2, 2010)

r3lay said:
			
		

> I'll add the get all feature soon, i may add searching from other sites later.




You have my full permission to use www.wiiboxart.com to download the covers from if you wish.

The new hosts have unlimited bandwidth (or so im told after checking several times) and as such once the hosting costs are paid theres no more issues so i dont really have to limit the site any longer (thankfully) 
There are also cheats on the site now so that could also be integrated into the downloader if you wanted to expand it a little.

I would suggest searching both sites for covers as i know a lot of the main ones are ok, but some of the more obscure covers that are hard to come by wont be on both sites.


----------



## r3lay (Feb 5, 2010)

outcast22 said:
			
		

> Might be a silly question but do ALL the images supposed to show up as 007 Quantum of Solace cuz mine are?
> 
> No they are not, and im not able to reproduce this problem.
> 
> ...



Thanks, been a bit busy recently but if i re-visit this i will add wiiboxart as a source.


----------



## corenting (Feb 7, 2010)

An update ! An update !

I love your program !


----------



## r3lay (Feb 26, 2010)

corenting said:
			
		

> An update ! An update !
> 
> I love your program !



Small update:
Download all covers for all your games at once.

Download in 1st post

Also, save this image as 'bg.jpg' and put in same dir as app






image size is 469px x 507px


----------



## icyrainz (Apr 20, 2010)

Could you add a feature that when I double click or right click to game title, it open the corresponding website of that game on Wiitdb.com ? That would be awesome !


----------



## r3lay (Apr 22, 2010)

icyrainz said:
			
		

> Could you add a feature that when I double click or right click to game title, it open the corresponding website of that game on Wiitdb.com ? That would be awesome !



Added, updated download in top post.


----------



## icyrainz (Apr 22, 2010)

Yah great ! Fast update !

One issue , for some games the program just skips downloading the covers even there are available on the wiitdb.com. And some downloaded covers are half-downloaded or 0 byte size. The half-downloaded images are like half image half black.


----------



## r3lay (Apr 22, 2010)

icyrainz said:
			
		

> Yah great ! Fast update !
> 
> One issue , for some games the program just skips downloading the covers even there are available on the wiitdb.com. And some downloaded covers are half-downloaded or 0 byte size. The half-downloaded images are like half image half black.



ummm... never had this problem, when u say it skips downloading how do u mean, is this for single cover dl's or when you try and download all at once?

for the 0 byte files i would try downloading again and see if it comes down ok.


----------



## icyrainz (Apr 23, 2010)

The skipping downloads only happens in downloading all at once.


----------



## r3lay (Apr 24, 2010)

Just tested with 20 games with no covers at all, the only covers that were skipped were the ones that don't exist, i had no 0 byte size files either.


----------



## dashelter (Jul 3, 2010)

How do you use Wii Cover download with your USB Loader?
Where do you download the covers and how does it work?

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 142963 (Jul 14, 2010)

Could you add support for the .csv file you can export from WBFS manager?


----------



## grr (Aug 21, 2010)

Great tool. 
It'll save me some headache getting covers on the Wii without internet connection on Wii.
Thx a lot.


----------



## mrbudders (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a WBFS formatted drive therefore I cannot access the drive. How can I download the images if I cannot open the file? This is not that big of a problem for me since I have wireless internet, I am just using this to try to find certain images that config. usb loader cannot find.


----------



## r3lay (Oct 7, 2010)

mrbudders said:
			
		

> I have a WBFS formatted drive therefore I cannot access the drive. How can I download the images if I cannot open the file? This is not that big of a problem for me since I have wireless internet, I am just using this to try to find certain images that config. usb loader cannot find.



Set a cover path (ie: on your desktop)
Go to 'Mode' then select 'Get covers from title.txt selection'.

Then just search for the games you want, and they'll save to where you set your cover path.


----------



## XICO2KX (Nov 22, 2010)

There seems to be a problem with *Wii Cover Downloader v1.1*... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For example for *SF801* _(Donkey Kong Country Returns)_, it doesn't find any covers...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Although they are definitely there: http://wiitdb.com/Game/SF8P01




Any chance for this to be fixed in next version?


----------



## r3lay (Nov 23, 2010)

XICO2KX said:
			
		

> There seems to be a problem with *Wii Cover Downloader v1.1*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Delete the titles.txt from within the folder where you have the exe, launch the app,select 'Get covers from titles.txt selection' from the mode menu, this will download a new titles.txt file which has the Donkey Kong Country Returns listed.



Spoiler


----------



## sonoranreptile (Jan 3, 2011)

outcast22 said:
			
		

> Might be a silly question but do ALL the images supposed to show up as 007 Quantum of Solace cuz mine are?


Mine are all showing up as Wii Music.....


----------



## Tex Zero (Jan 15, 2011)

I cant get any game to download cover using the title.txt method or by folder. Every game shows no cover available. Any idea what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## r3lay (Jan 18, 2011)

Well i download the app myself to see whats up, and its exhibiting some strange behaviour so i'll take a look at it when i've got time and re-upload.


----------

